# HR21-700 hard disk crash



## mchattod (Dec 31, 2008)

I think my hard drive is dead. Can I replace it myself? I've installed RAM in a PC and have some PC guru friends that have built PC's from parts.

Problem description is as follows:
I began having trouble last week with playback on my recordings and re-winding live programming. When watching live TV, everything is fine. I also noticed I could hear the hard disk screeching.

I've reset it several times in the last week in several different ways (red reset button, unplugging the receiver, settting menu reset). Last night, in a last ditch effort, I unplugged it over night. This morning, it won't boot up after an hour and a half. I've seen two error reports. One says the hard disk has an error and it will attempt to fix it. I see a status bar indicating it's checking the disk and 0% progress. The status bar never progresses and it jumps to a re-start. The second message says, "A problem has been detected in the storage device". When you select, "Reboot", it runs the re-start process.

I'm getting that deja vu feeling. I ordered HD programming as soon as it was available. I went through three receivers and lots of heated discussions with D* before I finally got a receiver that worked. I then bought this HD DVR in Feb 08. I love D* programming but, their hardware is crap. It's obvious that they know their hardware is crap. Their warranties last only 3 months.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mchattod said:


> I think my hard drive is dead. Can I replace it myself? I've installed RAM in a PC and have some PC guru friends that have built PC's from parts.
> 
> Problem description is as follows:
> I began having trouble last week with playback on my recordings and re-winding live programming. When watching live TV, everything is fine. I also noticed I could hear the hard disk screeching.
> ...


Your best bet is to call DirecTV for a replacement,because chances are you are leasing your DVR,unless you paid $400. to $700. for it.Good Luck!


----------

